# Dove Field taking Deposits Now



## porkless1 (Jul 25, 2017)

Oconee Ridge Outfitters 
www.oconeeridge.com
Rusty Rhodes
478-232-2559

Wheat, corn, sunflowers, sorghum, Brown top, proso

Please call if interested do not reply on here!


----------



## HEADHUNTER11 (Jul 25, 2017)

I shot there last year awesome shoot!   Well worth it


----------



## jacobmldn (Aug 4, 2017)

porkless1 said:


> Oconee Ridge Outfitters
> www.oconeeridge.com
> Rusty Rhodes
> 478-232-2559
> ...



Put some pictures up!


----------



## porkless1 (Aug 7, 2017)

*pictures*

I dont know how it seems. text me your number and i will send you as many as you want. 4782322559


----------



## UncleLee (Aug 17, 2017)

Anything on Sunday of opening weekend?


----------



## Washtub (Sep 5, 2017)

Anybody know how this shoot went this year?


----------

